# Fernbedienung als Mausersatz?



## kreids (2. August 2010)

hey, bin am überlegen ob  ich mir nicht einen media pc zusammenbaue für mein wohnzimmer. 

was mich sehr interresiert gibt es eine fernbedienung als maus ersatz?
irgendend etwas damit ich keine maus mehr brauche aber trotzdem auf dem desktop rum flippern kann so wie am desktop pc?

bin für jeden vorschlag dankbar hab noch nix gefunden.

mfg


----------



## Ascor (2. August 2010)

*AW: fernbedienung als maus ersatz?*

Wiimote vielleicht?


----------



## Goldfinger (2. August 2010)

*AW: fernbedienung als maus ersatz?*

Mit soeiner Fernbedienung könnte das möglich sein! Der Preis ist allerdings Überirdisch.


----------



## kreids (2. August 2010)

*AW: fernbedienung als maus ersatz?*

sowas hier suche ich,ist diese fernbedienung sowas oder kennt jemand noch was anderes??so wie es da steht suche ich etwas.

mce fernbedienung, fernbedinung: auvisio PC Fernbedienung "Media Center Edition" mit Mausfunktion - mce / recorder

ähnlich wie ein pressenter nur halt fürn PC.


----------



## -Phoenix- (2. August 2010)

*AW: fernbedienung als maus ersatz?*

@ Kreis 
die Fernbedienung aus deinem Post haben ich selber als HTPC Fernbedienung und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Maussteuerung funktioniert gut ist aber nicht für schnelle bewegungen (Zocken ) geeignet^^.


----------



## kreids (2. August 2010)

*AW: fernbedienung als maus ersatz?*

das ist gut zu hören dann werde ich sie mir auch holen wenn keiner was besseres  vorschlägt.zum zocken ist es auch nicht gedacht.

danke für die antworten bis jetzt

mfg


----------



## rabit (2. August 2010)

*AW: fernbedienung als maus ersatz?*

Also TV Karten haben in der Regel Fernbedienungen für Lautsärkeregelung und Sender umschalten etc. Und je nach Entfernung Funktastatur mit Funkmaus fertig.
Aber so ne Fernbedienung als Mausersatz ist ja echt zum abgewöhnen.


----------



## TheRammbock (3. August 2010)

X10 könnte das Zauberwort sein. Ich habe auch eine welche über Funk läuft und die Maus ersetzt sie qauch. Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase kann man die Maus super bedienen.


----------



## rabit (3. August 2010)

Wie weit sitzt ihr Fernbedienung nutzer vom Monitor entfernt?


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. August 2010)

Hm also als ich noch das P5W DH deluxe hatte, hab ich sogar meinen Tower per Fernbedienung ausgemacht!


----------



## rabit (3. August 2010)

Ja das ist ja jetzt kein technisches Wunder .

Also ich benutze mein Laptop wenn ich zu faul bin und ansonsten sitze ich am Pc und mache alle ohne Fernbedienung aber jedem das seine......


----------



## TheRammbock (3. August 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hm also als ich noch das P5W DH deluxe hatte, hab ich sogar meinen Tower per Fernbedienung ausgemacht!



Du Nase, das kann ich auch  

Ich sitze dann etwa 3m oder mehr vom Monitor weg. Je nachdem.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. August 2010)

Ihr Spaßbremsen! 

Aber im allgemeinen steht ein HTPC auch immer in der nähe des TV-Monitors und da ist so eine FB schon hilfreich.


----------

